# ? for the farmer /ranchers of the site



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

so this is sort of a dumb ? that I should know the answer to but it's been 40 years since I worked on an electric fence and the steel traps getting a bit rusty.

my brother called me yesterday and asked me , when building an electric fence, just a straight fence ,1/4 mile long, do you need two wires , so the power can return to close the circuit or will it work with only one wire, with the power box itself , completing the loop??

the fence will be built not with barbed wire but I believe they call it polywire. and he will be moving it to new locations a couple times per summer

I just can't remember, because we always used to use two wires anyhow.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

It depends on what you are using it for as using two wires will make it hotter as your getting a good ground all the time


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a bear fence that runs a three wire, two hot and one ground as well as being having an earth ground. Does it work? I hope so have not had anyone touch it and find out.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pokeyjeeper said:


> It depends on what you are using it for as using two wires will make it hotter as your getting a good ground all the time


cattle. just a few head.

I wanted to tell him it would work with one but have more pop with two. but just wasn't sure if that was correct or not.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

kiyote said:


> cattle. just a few head.
> 
> I wanted to tell him it would work with one but have more pop with two. but just wasn't sure if that was correct or not.


for them I would run at least two wires good luck with them


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty well all fencers these days run as open ending and not needing a return circuit, get the right fencer with a min. of 2 gigs, all I run is electric, the only way to go, kind of swamped here right now but will give some better answer's to your ques. later. Take care.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

thanks guys.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Field fence chargers are fairly simple. The unit plugs into 110 (or DC Voltage if its that type of charger) with a ground to ground and a hot line to the fence wire. Theres no return to the charger--- the cow, horse or you are the ground in the system. When an animal touches the wire the current grounds through their body, and that's how they get shocked.

One wire is all that's needed. The more distance the wire is ran the less charge will be applied at the end of the line. If a fella wants to carry the chargers zap farther, then increase the gauge of the field wire.

Theres no sense in run'in two wires unless ya want to keep calves in--- their a bit shorter than full grown's ya know.

Our stock up here in the high country can see a one line fence day or night--- once they know what it is they stand clear.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I use a patriot P20(50 mi. or 165 acres) which is 120 or 12 volt, 2.4 gigs, if you have dry terrain than 2 ground rods at the charger than make 1 of 2 wires also a ground, works incredible, I do that for winter time. I can put up 1 wire for deer at 2 ft. high and they won't go over, training all critters is the trick. And I could go on.


----------

